# Who can ID this?



## nealjpage (Feb 29, 2008)

Dimitri, I'm looking at you.

CLICK

Seems like a lot of cash, but it really looks like a Canon version of my Leica III.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks like a Canonet to me...maybe.  :scratch:


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd say it's an 'S' or maybe a 'L' rangefinder


----------



## bhop (Feb 29, 2008)

I would say it's an S-II

http://www.cameraquest.com/crfs2.htm
http://www.pbase.com/cameras/canon/s_ii

I take that back.. it looks more like a III or IV.  It's got a little knob/switch on the left that the S doesn't seem to have.

III
http://www.pbase.com/cameras/canon/iii


.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 1, 2008)

It could be an IVSB or a IVSB2 model, the more common Canon RFs. The S-II doesn't have finder magnification adjustment so it's not that one.

IMHO the price is not a bargain, unless the camera/lenses are mint.

Sorry to be so late w/my reply, the coffee business is keeping me away from the computer.


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 1, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> Sorry to be so late w/my reply, the coffee business is keeping me away from the computer.



I'll let it slide this time.


----------

